# Not a deer but I'll take it



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Was hoping to put some meat in the freezer before gun week but this girl came through and got the rage treatment instead. No deer but I still call it a successful morning.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Absolutely a successful hunt!
Good job.


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Kill as many of those fawn killers as you can.You just saved the life of a few fawns.And she's a producer of no more! I killed 3 in one bow season 3 or 4 years ago.Gotta thin em out.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great job! kill em all
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think they eat them in Korea or China....


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Have had them on camera around this stand so it was nice to take this one out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea, look at that hole..

I loved rage when I was hunting with my compound, if you cant find something after hitting it with a rage, you need to quit hunting. I now use grim reaper out of a crossbow. the only reason I switched was because i think the rage was opening up at times coming out of the Barnett ghost 410, wouldn't group at all and sometimes the bolts hit crooked.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

EZ. My dad went to the rage crossbow broadheads after having the same issue and now groups fine. The blades lock in a little differently than the originals. I love the hole a rage puts in the animal


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think they eat them in Korea or China....


They'll eat anything in Korea or China! Also Japan! Most of the Orient when you think about it.

Rages do make one heck of a hole. I used to use them with my compound. When I finally went to a X-bow that was almost 100fps faster than my compound the Rages wouldn't work anymore. I went with Slick Tricks and am happy. 

I know a guy with a state of the art Ten Point X-bow who buys cheap arrows at WalMart! He has one on his dash that he fired. Damn thing looks like a spaghetti noodle! I told him he was lucky that it's aluminum and not carbon fiber. Carbon could have exploded and filled his hand and/or arm with shrapnel!

It's not just broadheads you have to pay attention to.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Eating them is probably what caused Kim Jong Un to have that stupid looking hairdo ! Lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whaler said:


> Eating them is probably what caused Kim Jong Un to have that stupid looking hairdo ! Lol


That's funny! Prob true!
Also wondering, has anybody ever seen a "fat" coyote? WTH can they find to eat in dead of Winter?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Also wondering, has anybody ever seen a "fat" coyote? WTH can they find to eat in dead of Winter?


Snared this one the other day. Not sure if he's fat, but he was obviously eating good.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Snared this one the other day. Not sure if he's fat, but he was obviously eating good.


Nice...definitely looks healthy.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

That guy will go in the freezer too. Waste not want not.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> That guy will go in the freezer too. Waste not want not.


Are you Oriental ? Just kidding....LOL


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bobcat is much better those stinky yotes are awful stringy and have worms most of the time, you really gotta cook them! Bobcat is very light and pretty tender not unlike rabbit.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Snared this one the other day. Not sure if he's fat, but he was obviously eating good.


He's been eating good....in the neighborhood. Damn things got 2 of our kitties in the suburbs. Now they go out in a compound. Neighbor calls it Kittydome after Thunderdome. 
Snare em all.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Now's a good time to get after them. They're on the move a lot with breeding season getting started. I only have 7-8 snares out and have hung 3 in the last week.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...they're very active now!
Went rabbit hunting last Sat. Came across a very active den that stunk so bad like yote could smell it way before we actually saw the den. Whole head of the ravine stunk.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> Now's a good time to get after them. They're on the move a lot with breeding season getting started. I only have 7-8 snares out and have hung 3 in the last week.


Way to go. I hope that you get some more. Have you been snaring on your property every year?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Way to go. I hope that you get some more. Have you been snaring on your property every year?


I’ve snared **** before, but I just started after coyotes right after Christmas this winter. I’m still learning how to identify good snare locations, but the more tracks I follow, the more I’m learning to spot the predator trails even without snow.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man you guys aint lieing about the coyotes moving this time of year. 
Im in southeast columbus near a big metro park. And they have been coming into the neighborhood at night during the really cold nites. 
I look for the metro park to start thinning the herd soon,theres ALOT of them in tjis small area....


----------

